# Vince DID get very wet



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> View attachment 7775View attachment 7775


Wuss!


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

Yup and I am sure @Kaylz, @Lanny and @Davein would agree


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Awww did ya get drookit my dear xx


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Awww did ya get drookit my dear xx


Pardon?


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

Correct
Hoyin it doon here and I walked


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Pardon?


Translation needed again


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Pardon?


drookit - Scottish term for wet, common saying here is ya look like a drookit rat xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> drookit - Scottish term for wet, common saying here is ya look like a drookit rat xx


We would drooned rat


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 5, 2018)

My dad used to say "it only rains on the righteous"


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Correct
> Hoyin it doon here and I walked



Gosh Vince you walked...well what a feat...and looks like @Davein has abandoned you...so much for brotherhood?


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> My dad used to say "it only rains on the righteous"


I will go polish my halo now Lucy. I knew you were a truly honest upright young lady.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Gosh Vince you walked...well what a feat...and looks like @Davein has abandoned you...so much for brotherhood?


He will be back oh ye of little faith


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> drookit - Scottish term for wet, common saying here is ya look like a drookit rat xx


I know what it means really...and there's no need to be personal...I haven't had time to fix my hair yet is all...honest.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I know what it means really...and there's no need to be personal...I haven't had time to fix my hair yet is all...honest.


Stilll in the dry cleaners is it?


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> My dad used to say "it only rains on the righteous"


Oh Lucy...so much  for' sistahood'...we had him on the run there.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Oh Lucy...so much  for' sistahood'...we had him on the run there.


Lucy is a TRUE Gentlewoman. A Genuine rarity


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Stilll in the dry cleaners is it?


I'm on a budget Vince...using the hand wash programme on my supa dupa washing macine...can't justify the dry cleaners


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Lucy is a TRUE Gentlewoman. A Genuine rarity


Oh shut yer cakehole.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

Make sure it doesn't Shrink lol


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> He will be back oh ye of little faith


Don't count yer chickens Vince...he's done a runner.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Jeez feel like I cannae keep up here, laptop running slower than normal as its working on a full scan, never mind nearly finished now with 4% to go, @Bubbsie why do you think I've got mines so short, cannae be bothered with the faffing haha xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 5, 2018)

What/who is in the picture with you? Looks frightening


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Don't count yer chickens Vince...he's done a runner.


Mark my words "He will be back".


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Make sure it doesn't Shrink lol


Honestly you water 'ead (Sarf London parlace...not a typo) listen...I said the Hand Wash programme.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> What/who is in the picture with you? Looks frightening


That's his reflection Lucy


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

It is a Chinese Mask Dancer from Sichuan province


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> That's his reflection Lucy


Lol!!


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Jeez feel like I cannae keep up here, laptop running slower than normal as its working on a full scan, never mind nearly finished now with 4% to go, @Bubbsie why do you think I've got mines so short, cannae be bothered with the faffing haha xx


Actually long hair is easy to scrape back & tie up...think that's making me lazy...might think about a shortcut for summer.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Actually long hair is easy to scrape back & tie up...think that's making me lazy...might think about a shortcut for summer.


Kojak?


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> That's his reflection Lucy


OMG I'm actually greetin at this haha  xx


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Kojak?


Hmmn...not sure Vince.. might go for a Vincestylee...short back & relaxed style?...torn...just can't decide...or your wet whingey walking one...being extremely diplomatic here (yes I know unusual for me)


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> OMG I'm actually greetin at this haha  xx


That's what it's for K


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Lol!!


I did have my beauty sleep lastnight


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I did have my beauty sleep lastnight


I have to say you're a good sport Vince...not like your mate...see still no sign of him...he's done a moonlight!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Actually long hair is easy to scrape back & tie up...think that's making me lazy...might think about a shortcut for summer.



I find longer hair easier to manage too, mine is currently waist length, short hair doesn't suit me at all.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

I bought a leather cap tonight on the way home lol  Baseball one


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I find longer hair easier to manage too, mine is currently waist length, short hair doesn't suit me at all.


Had a lot cut off mine Lucy...but...left it long enough to tie back...ooh...the thought of waist length hair is wonderful...but...a lot of hard work I imagine.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I bought a leather cap tonight on the way home lol  Baseball one


What thug stylee?


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

I am going to have to go Ladies, interent is like treacle tonight.  Pages taking to long to load.
Must be leaves on the line. Catch you all tomorrow and a special good day to Lovely Polite Gentile  Lucy


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I am going to have to go Ladies, interent is like treacle tonight.  Pages taking to long to load.
> Must be leaves on the line. Catch you all tomorrow and a special good day to Lovely Polite Gentile  Lucy


So you say Vince...yes...so you say...slow internet...just can't take the pressure...ooh...lightweight.


----------



## Davein (Apr 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> He will be back oh ye of little faith


And as if by magic..........sorry to disappoint Bubbsie ......... I've been busy.........


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Had a lot cut off mine Lucy...but...left it long enough to tie back...ooh...the thought of waist length hair is wonderful...but...a lot of hard work I imagine.



It's easy as it's curly, 5 minutes drying and thats it! Expensive mind, I spend a small fortune on serums, leave in conditioners and curl cream


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Davein said:


> And as if by magic..........sorry to disappoint Bubbsie ......... I've been busy.........


Dave where you bin (not a typo) guy...honestly that Vince has buggered off...he's dumped you...so much for  the 'brotherhood'...I wouldn't bother with him again if I was you...what a lightweight he is


----------



## Davein (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Dave where you bin (not a typo) guy...honestly that Vince has buggered off...he's dumped you...so much for  the 'brotherhood'...I wouldn't bother with him again if I was you...what a lightweight he is


He knows he has left it in capable hands


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> It's easy as it's curly, 5 minutes drying and thats it! Expensive mind, I spend a small fortune on serums, leave in conditioners and curl cream


My god daughter has very long curly hair...I straightened it once ...it was a nightmare


----------



## Davein (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Dave where you bin (not a typo) guy...honestly that Vince has buggered off...he's dumped you...so much for  the 'brotherhood'...I wouldn't bother with him again if I was you...what a lightweight he is


What's happened to your pack?


----------



## Davein (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> My god daughter has very long curly hair...I straightened it once ...it was a nightmareView attachment 7777


Does look that straight to me...at the bottom that is


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Davein said:


> What's happened to your pack?


Ahh...trying to psyche me out  dave...my crew are about...all I'm saying...ya get me (saarf London parlance again)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> My god daughter has very long curly hair...I straightened it once ...it was a nightmareView attachment 7777


Wow, beautiful hair! I can't be bothered with straightening mine as it takes ages and I'm too lazy


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Davein said:


> Does look that straight to me...at the bottom that is


Dave step away from the Sanatogen...straighten up...focus...look again


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Wow, beautiful hair! I can't be bothered with straightening mine as it takes ages and I'm too lazy


Hers is a nightmare...took me two hours to do that...and that was after she had about six inches chopped off...when she stays I plait it...lasts for days...so much easier for her & me.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Errm may I ask who exactly has abandoned Bubbsie? as far as I can tell we're all still here! xx


----------



## Ingressus (Apr 5, 2018)

What an Earth i have just read all that and havnt a clue what is about lol infact i carnt think anymore


----------



## Davein (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Errm may I ask who exactly has abandoned Bubbsie? as far as I can tell we're all still here! xx


You're supposed to be doing the washing up Kaylz Back to the sink please


----------



## Davein (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Dave step away from the Sanatogen...straighten up...focus...look again


Philosan actually


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Davein said:


> You're supposed to be doing the washing up Kaylz Back to the sink please


Done my first lot at 12, next lot not till 5, dinner set isn't arriving until between 16:08 and 17:08 and I'm not washing that, don't care if any of that gets broken as I didn't pay for it so I'm fine to stick around thanks  xx


----------



## Davein (Apr 5, 2018)

Davein said:


> You're supposed to be doing the washing up Kaylz Back to the sink please


Before mum breaks another heirloom


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Errm may I ask who exactly has abandoned Bubbsie? as far as I can tell we're all still here! xx


Good girl K...right on cue...teach him to mess wif us


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Davein said:


> Philosan actually


You know  what Dave...you're funny...at times.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Davein said:


> Before mum breaks another heirloom


Psst...don't tell Kaylz...that really made me laugh


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> What an Earth i have just read all that and havnt a clue what is about lol infact i carnt think anymore


Neither have we either Simon.


----------



## Ingressus (Apr 5, 2018)

Well im on Davein side you shouldnt be picking on him just do the washing up loll


----------



## Davein (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Errm may I ask who exactly has abandoned Bubbsie? as far as I can tell we're all still here! xx


Where's my friend Amigo and where's Lanny?


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Good girl K...right on cue...teach him to mess wif us


laptop back to speed, scan finally done, no issues found, 2 hours to get to that! off to get a cuppy sorted so you may have to take some grief but I'll catch up and sort em out when I get back, off to check if the postie brought anything decent too, back in a bit, you can manage them till then  x


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Davein said:


> Where's my friend Amigo and where's Lanny?


No idea...but your friend Vince is in Shangahi...hiding under his duvet!


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> laptop back to speed, scan finally done, no issues found, 2 hours to get to that! off to get a cuppy sorted so you may have to take some grief but I'll catch up and sort em out when I get back, off to check if the postie brought anything decent too, back in a bit, you can manage them till then  x


Off for a  shower K...they'll never notice we've gone.


----------



## Davein (Apr 5, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> Well im on Davein side you shouldnt be picking on him just do the washing up loll


At last an adult on here who talks sense


----------



## Davein (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Off for a  shower K...they'll never notice we've gone.


Why do you need a shower in the middle of the day?


----------



## Lanny (Apr 5, 2018)

Just found this thread, Davein, after getting wrists slapped for going off topic.  No hard feelings Northerner! 

“You guys” meaning everyone must be a local thing then, as everybody here says that: Causeway coast Northern Ireland.

Bubbsie, I’ve never liked hair shorter than not being able to tie back. I agree that it’s much easier maintenance. I hated my mum’s bowl cuts as a child & rebelled by growing my hair long as soon as I was old enough. Haircut looked like a bowl had been slapped on top of the head & trimmed around it!  School kids, the next day, yelling “bowl cut”!


----------



## Davein (Apr 5, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Just found this thread, Davein, after getting wrists slapped for going off topic.  No hard feelings Northerner!
> 
> “You guys” meaning everyone must be a local thing then, as everybody here says that: Causeway coast Northern Ireland.
> 
> Bubbsie, I’ve never liked hair shorter than not being able to tie back. I agree that it’s much easier maintenance. I hated my mum’s bowl cuts as a child & rebelled by growing my hair long as soon as I was old enough. Haircut looked like a bowl had been slapped on top of the head & trimmed around it!  School kids, the next day, yelling “bowl cut”!


Welcome back Lanny. Wasn't your fault for going off topic. It was Bubbsie as usual, then she acts all innocent


----------



## Davein (Apr 5, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Just found this thread, Davein, after getting wrists slapped for going off topic.  No hard feelings Northerner!
> 
> “You guys” meaning everyone must be a local thing then, as everybody here says that: Causeway coast Northern Ireland.
> 
> Bubbsie, I’ve never liked hair shorter than not being able to tie back. I agree that it’s much easier maintenance. I hated my mum’s bowl cuts as a child & rebelled by growing my hair long as soon as I was old enough. Haircut looked like a bowl had been slapped on top of the head & trimmed around it!  School kids, the next day, yelling “bowl cut”!


Yes I remember the pudding bowl being used but we were poor and couldn't afford haircuts in those days and now I'm well off and can afford them- I've gone bald!   (only joking)


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Off for a  shower K...they'll never notice we've gone.


'men' are never good at noticing anything  xx


----------



## Davein (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> 'men' are never good at noticing anything  xx


And boy do you girls relish that on the ODD occasion we fail to notice cos we're concentrating on thousands of other things


----------



## Ingressus (Apr 5, 2018)

Davein said:


> And boy do you girls relish that on the ODD occasion we fail to notice cos we're concentrating on thousands of other things


Yes and then they deliberately trap you like do i look fat in this dress if you say yes your sex life is over, if you say no way im a liar


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Davein said:


> And boy do you girls relish that on the ODD occasion we fail to notice cos we're concentrating on thousands of other things


Well in that case if you only miss things on the ODD occasion, are you willing to swap places with my man?  xx


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> your sex life is over


We're all for a laugh and a joke here, but I think that's taking things a little too far


----------



## Davein (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Well in that case if you only miss things on the ODD occasion, are you willing to swap places with my man?  xx


Does he do the cleaning, ironing, making the beds, feed the pets, the washing?


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Davein said:


> Does he do the cleaning, ironing, making the beds, feed the pets, the washing?


Erm no but then again we don't live together, so he does his own at his place but never helps here even though he's having meals here! xx


----------



## Davein (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Erm no but then again we don't live together, so he does his own at his place but never helps here even though he's having meals here! xx


Just wondering why you would want to replace him with an older clapped out model, usual to trade in for a newer model


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Davein said:


> Just wondering why you would want to replace him with an older clapped out model, usual to trade in for a newer model


I'd just appreciate to be noticed sometimes! , I've always been into the older man  xx


----------



## Amigo (Apr 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I bought a leather cap tonight on the way home lol  Baseball one



That’s very Village People Vince. Get your flat cap out as befits your heritage!


----------



## Amigo (Apr 5, 2018)

Davein said:


> Where's my friend Amigo and where's Lanny?



I’m back Dave. You people need to get out more!


----------



## Davein (Apr 5, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I’m back Dave. You people need to get out more!


I do Amigo. They (BBC weather) promised me a beautiful day- it lasted all of 5 minutes but I've been outside sorting the garden out, planted fruit trees and raspberry canes, started various storm damage repairs, cat to vets and tried to fend of certain lady members of this forum who see me as easy prey


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Davein said:


> Just wondering why you would want to replace him with an older clapped out model, usual to trade in for a newer model


Yes...so was I?


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Amigo said:


> That’s very Village People Vince. Get your flat cap out as befits your heritage!


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...funny...come on Vince...now that is funny.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Right everyone lets go on the count of 1, 2 3 and YMCA its fun to stay at the YMCA  x


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Right everyone lets go on the count of 1, 2 3 and YMCA its fun to stay at the YMCA  x


Come on...lets be fair and not take advantage of poor Vince's absence...it wouldn't be fair...would it?.


----------



## Davein (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Yes...so was I?


Something we both agree on. I will literally cut and paste this on my wall as a reminder of the momentous occasion


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

OR we could always go for a bit of
In the navy, yes you can sail the seven seas  xx


----------



## Amigo (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> OR we could always go for a bit of
> In the navy, yes you can sail the seven seas  xx



Forget the naval references. My husband is ex Navy and has never had a yen for a leather cap or an Indian Chief outfit!


----------



## eggyg (Apr 5, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> My dad used to say "it only rains on the righteous"


My dad said the sun only shines on the righteous! He said it on our wedding day, it was a sunny day in case you were thinking we weren’t righteous but if your dad was right and it did rain on our wedding day we would still have been righteous! Oh I am confused now!


----------



## eggyg (Apr 5, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> It's easy as it's curly, 5 minutes drying and thats it! Expensive mind, I spend a small fortune on serums, leave in conditioners and curl cream


I have short hair and get a cut and blow every three weeks and colour every 6 weeks, so short hair can be expensive although I just  wash and go, after putting in gel, then when it’s dry, wax then hairspray and I wash and condition it everyday! Phew! Maybe short hair isn’t that easy! Mind you I look  like Oor Wullie on a bad day when I wake up! Hence the need to wash it every morning, don’t want to scare the neighbours! (Non Scots Google him! )


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

@eggyg even though most of them are English here, surely they'll have heard of oor wullie!? lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> @eggyg even though most of them are English here, surely they'll have heard of oor wullie!? lol xx


I have


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I'd just appreciate to be noticed sometimes! , I've always been into the older man  xx


Careful Kaylz, you'll cause a stampede


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Careful Kaylz, you'll cause a stampede


What do you think I'm trying  the 'brotherhood' wont stick together long in the rush for me!  xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> What do you think I'm trying  the 'brotherhood' wont stick together long in the rush for me!  xx



Great tactic!


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> What do you think I'm trying  the 'brotherhood' wont stick together long in the rush for me!  xx


Hope Bruce doesn't read this forum Kaylz.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 5, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Just found this thread, Davein, after getting wrists slapped for going off topic.  No hard feelings Northerner!
> 
> “You guys” meaning everyone must be a local thing then, as everybody here says that: Causeway coast Northern Ireland.
> 
> Bubbsie, I’ve never liked hair shorter than not being able to tie back. I agree that it’s much easier maintenance. I hated my mum’s bowl cuts as a child & rebelled by growing my hair long as soon as I was old enough. Haircut looked like a bowl had been slapped on top of the head & trimmed around it!  School kids, the next day, yelling “bowl cut”!


OMG Lanny...that's such an Irish trait too...or it was in our house...we used to call it 'a pudding bowl' cut...many a time I cried after  a home styled hair cut...I am tempted to have it cut short...but like @eggyg I'd probably end up washing it everyday...so much easier to put it back...memories of those home haircuts...not sure whether to laugh at the memory...or cry at my suffering.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Hope Bruce doesn't read this forum Kaylz.


Na he's too busy on FB with group chat with his work buddies, well that's who he says it is anyway!  xx


----------



## Amigo (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Na he's too busy on FB with group chat with his work buddies, well that's who he says it is anyway!  xx



You think they’d have enough to say to each other at work!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Amigo said:


> You think they’d have enough to say to each other at work!


Winds me right up when I'm trying to listen to the news etc and he's sitting laughing! Or snoring! He may as well stay at his work cause it certainly doesn't feel like he's here! lol xx


----------



## Amigo (Apr 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Winds me right up when I'm trying to listen to the news etc and he's sitting laughing! Or snoring! He may as well stay at his work cause it certainly doesn't feel like he's here! lol xx



Get yourselves out together. Go to the cinema or the pub to play darts. You need only have a sugar free drink.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 5, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Get yourselves out together. Go to the cinema or the pub to play darts. You need only have a sugar free drink.


There is no cinema near here and I don't like pubs anymore, or darts, that's one of the causes of our problems!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

I have never had a FB account, for some instinctive reason I didn't trust the platform which has recently proven to be right.
I am however, constantly amazed at my friends and grandkids who are addicted and spend all their free time glued to their mobiles and laptops on FB exchanging information etc with people they have been with all day.
What I do also find perplexing is that not having FB is akin to being a social pariah to some, bizarre..
This forum is actually the only forum of any kind I contribute to, I do enjoy it here and met some terrific people here but it will remain the only one for me.
With my typing skills it is enough lol


----------



## Amigo (Apr 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I have never had a FB account, for some instinctive reason I didn't trust the platform which has recently proven to be right.
> I am however, constantly amazed at my friends and grandkids who are addicted and spend all their free time glued to their mobiles and laptops on FB exchanging information etc with people they have been with all day.
> What I do also find perplexing is that not having FB is akin to being a social pariah to some, bizarre..
> This forum is actually the only forum of any kind I contribute to, I do enjoy it here and met some terrific people here but it will remain the only one for me.
> With my typing skills it is enough lol



Me too Vince. Face ache is far too public and revealing for me. I watched 2 girls dancing recently in a club and one was updating her F/B account as she danced! The other didn’t seem remotely phased!


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

I just don't get it to be honest but I guess I am classed as a old fuddy-duddy lol
More than happy to be that i must admit.
I love technology and feel we should embrace it where ii is beneficial, my home is full of it but FB i just don't get


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

Like Vince's new hat? I had to buy it lastnight as it chucked it doon literally and I got Drenched and I mean Drenched.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Like Vince's new hat? I had to buy it lastnight as it chucked it doon literally and I got Drenched and I mean Drenched.
> 
> View attachment 7789


OOh...it's err...charming Vince that's the word I was searching for...charming...why is it on sideways...is it a 'cult thing'?


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

I am just so coooooool


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I am just so coooooool


Yep...just what I was thinking...honest Vince...just what I was thinking.


----------



## Davein (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Like Vince's new hat? I had to buy it lastnight as it chucked it doon literally and I got Drenched and I mean Drenched.
> 
> View attachment 7789


Surely a Fedora,Homburg or Panama would have been far better than that teenybopper creation? And it would keep more of you drier, not just your left ear. As well as adding an air of sophistication, elegance, manliness


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Like Vince's new hat? I had to buy it lastnight as it chucked it doon literally and I got Drenched and I mean Drenched.
> 
> View attachment 7789


Ooh get you!! Very 'on trend' my dear! Looks pretty awesome actually  xx


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 6, 2018)

I may be in the minority but I do have FB but only to have the local selling and buying pages as there are quite a few good deals to be picked up on them, also to keep in touch with people I don't see very often which is a select few haha xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Ooh get you!! Very 'on trend' my dear! Looks pretty awesome actually  xx


Well Gee thanks Miss K


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

Davein said:


> Surely a Fedora,Homburg or Panama would have been far better than that teenybopper creation? And it would keep more of you drier, not just your left ear. As well as adding an air of sophistication, elegance, manliness


Got to keep a young outlook on life lol. Today the cap who knows what tomorrow may hold


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Well Gee thanks Miss K


Wanna bring one back for me?  xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Wanna bring one back for me?  xx


Nee probs..
I could get you a green one with  furry ear flaps and a red star on the front


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 6, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I may be in the minority but I do have FB but only to have the local selling and buying pages as there are quite a few good deals to be picked up on them, also to keep in touch with people I don't see very often which is a select few haha xx


I am in that minority with you   Have the grand total of 23 friends, which I think must be an all time low on FB as most people seem to have hundreds !!  Thing is I don't have a smart phone so can only access it on my lap top when I am at home, so I feel a bit isolated when out with family and they are all on their phones keeping up to date with their social media


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Nee probs..
> I could get you a green one with  furry ear flaps and a red star on the front


Errm you do realise green is one of my favourite colours, I love furry hats/jumpers and I am completely obsessed with stars? The hat you've just mentioned sounds like MY DREAM hat!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

A certain leader of here used to wear one


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Errm you do realise green is one of my favourite colours, I love furry hats/jumpers and I am completely obsessed with stars? The hat you've just mentioned sounds like MY DREAM hat!  xx


I wil make a note remind me before end of May to get one


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 6, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I am in that minority with you   Have the grand total of 23 friends, which I think must be an all time low on FB as most people seem to have hundreds !!  Thing is I don't have a smart phone so can only access it on my lap top when I am at home, so I feel a bit isolated when out with family and they are all on their phones keeping up to date with their social media


I've just checked and I have 347  xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I've just checked and I have 347  xx


How on EARTH do you manage to handle all of them?


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I wil make a note remind me before end of May to get one


Awww really!?   xx


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> How on EARTH do you manage to handle all of them?


Just don't talk to many of them! Haha xx


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 6, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I've just checked and I have 347  xx


A very popular young lady


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

@kentish maid 
You need a smart phone.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I wil make a note remind me before end of May to get one


 One of these please Vince?


----------



## New-journey (Apr 6, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> View attachment 7792 One of these please Vince?


Me too!
I have just read through this thread, laughing so much and thinking I wasted my day working, I should have been here!


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

New-journey said:


> Me too!
> I have just read through this thread, laughing so much and thinking I wasted my day working, I should have been here!


Yes you should have NJ...think I'd cause quite a stir in one of those in rural Bedfordshire!


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Awww really!?   xx


Yes really


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> View attachment 7792 One of these please Vince?


Not quite like that loo I cannot find an image it will not let search for one here.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Yes really


Yay, I'm excited now  xx


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Not quite like that loo I cannot find an image it will not let search for one here.


I don't  want the same one as Kaylz Vince...a little originality please...okay I know millions may have one in China...but...none will here...I could be the 'enfant terrible' of Bedfordshire...don't let me down Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Yay, I'm excited now  xx


Calm doon lassie, ye'll hiv a wobbla


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Calm doon lassie, ye'll hiv a wobbla


Pardon (again).


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I don't  want the same one as Kaylz Vince...a little originality please...okay I know millions may have one in China...but...none will here...I could be the 'enfant terrible' of Bedfordshire...don't let me down Vince.


Will apply some logic


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Calm doon lassie, ye'll hiv a wobbla


I'm calm I promise  xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Pardon (again).


@Kaylz will fully understand


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Kaylz...this is ideal for you...but lord knows how he'll get it in his case

  Lots of stars on it.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz will fully understand


Oh shut yer face up...exclusionist!


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz...this is ideal for you...but lord knows how he'll get it in his case
> 
> View attachment 7793 View attachment 7793 Lots of stars on it.


Seconds out---Round 1


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 6, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz...this is ideal for you...but lord knows how he'll get it in his case
> 
> View attachment 7793 View attachment 7793 Lots of stars on it.


Love the stars but not my kinda shape, my granddad has an 'acquaintance' that could make good use of something like this though!!  xx


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> @kentish maid
> You need a smart phone.


No, not for me. When I am out I like to people watch (some say I am nosy !!) and enjoy the countryside when I am walking the dog, not bump into lampposts and other people cos I am concentrating on my phone. I was way behind other people even with a mobile phone. My son insisted I had one as he was getting embarrassed by me bemoaning the fact that I could never find a telephone box when I needed to call someone when I was out


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

Me ind @Kaylz is jist mare iducayted that's ah'll
We is able te tark meny languiges


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Seconds out---Round 1


What?...Vince if your mate was here...we could do tag teams...but...seems he's done a runner again...shame...shall I do a typo...see if we can draw him out...or should that be in?


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> No, not for me. When I am out I like to people watch (some say I am nosy !!) and enjoy the countryside when I am walking the dog, not bump into lampposts and other people cos I am concentrating on my phone. I was way behind other people even with a mobile phone. My son insisted I had one as he was getting embarrassed by me bemoaning the fact that I could never find a telephone box when I needed to call someone when I was out


Do they still have those boxes KM?It is not nosy at all it is being curious and observant.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Me ind @Kaylz is jist mare iducayted that's ah'll
> We is able te tark meny languiges


So it would seem...however...Newcastle/Up Norf is hardly international.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Do they still have those boxes KM?It is not nosy at all it is being curious and observant.


Ooooh...sycophant!


----------



## Davein (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Got to keep a young outlook on life lol. Today the cap who knows what tomorrow may hold


A  tummy tuck or god forbid a boob job?????


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

Davein said:


> A  tummy tuck or god forbid a boob job?????


Whose side you on young man?
I wanted liposuction but the council didn't have any gully suckering vehicles free at the time


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Do they still have those boxes KM?It is not nosy at all it is being curious and observant.


Very few phone boxes with actual phones in them. On holidays we have seen them as drop off points for a book swap group, and quite a few now house defibrillators, which is a good idea I think


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Davein said:


> Whose side you on young man?
> I wanted liposuction but the council didn't have any gully suckering vehicles free at the time


Boy...he's loyalty is rank Vince...ditch him guy...get yerself some real mates.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Spending too much time in this thread...things to do...laters!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Whose side you on young man?
> I wanted liposuction but the council didn't have any gully suckering vehicles free at the time


Hahahahahahahahaha! I'm nearly rolling about the floor laughing here!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Very few phone boxes with actual phones in them. On holidays we have seen them as drop off points for a book swap group, and quite a few now house defibrillators, which is a good idea I think


I love to sit outside a coffee bar having a coffee and just watching people go by. can be very interesting at time especially here.


----------



## Davein (Apr 6, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> No, not for me. When I am out I like to people watch (some say I am nosy !!) and enjoy the countryside when I am walking the dog, not bump into lampposts and other people cos I am concentrating on my phone. I was way behind other people even with a mobile phone. My son insisted I had one as he was getting embarrassed by me bemoaning the fact that I could never find a telephone box when I needed to call someone when I was out


I'm with you KM I have a pay as u go mobile and a tenner credit lasts me over a year


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

Davein said:


> I'm with you KM I have a pay as u go mobile and a tenner credit lasts me over a year


So nobody to talk to then?
or do you get them all to call you 
I am not going to mention the size of my bills lol


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I love to sit outside a coffee bar having a coffee and just watching people go by. can be very interesting at time especially here.


This will make you laugh and show how little I know about smart phones. When my son got his first smart phone I sent him a text to tell him I had forwarded him an e mail about a forthcoming event. I got a text back from him in double quick time telling me that the e mail had arrived, and that there was no need to text him to tell him it was on its way !!!!


----------



## Davein (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Whose side you on young man?
> I wanted liposuction but the council didn't have any gully suckering vehicles free at the time


My side, of course I know you would never consider doing something that was mainly confined to a certain gender


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 6, 2018)

Samsung j5 for me, monthly contract sim card in it, £13.50 a month, 8gb data, 5000 texts and a few hundred minutes, not bad at all  xx


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 6, 2018)

Davein said:


> I'm with you KM I have a pay as u go mobile and a tenner credit lasts me over a year


I guess I use about £30. A lot of that is texts to the other half when he is on his annual jolly in KL


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> This will make you laugh and show how little I know about smart phones. When my son got his first smart phone I sent him a text to tell him I had forwarded him an e mail about a forthcoming event. I got a text back from him in double quick time telling me that the e mail had arrived, and that there was no need to text him to tell him it was on its way !!!!


What s really bad, and I have done this once or twice, is sending the text to the wrong person who you don't want to know and then cannot recall it lol


----------



## Davein (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> So nobody to talk to then?
> or do you get them all to call you
> I am not going to mention the size of my bills lol


They call me and 999 is free if I need to call (3 occasions last year)


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> What s really bad, and I have done this once or twice, is sending the text to the wrong person who you don't want to know and then cannot recall it lol


I've done that too, luckily nothing too incriminating


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I guess I use about £30. A lot of that is texts to the other half when he is on his annual jolly in KL


Jolly? JOLLY???
He will be working extremely hard
No such thing as a jolly


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I've done that too, luckily nothing too incriminating


Picture messages on WhatsAPP and the one they use here Wechat can be extremely embarressing lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

Davein said:


> My side, of course I know you would never consider doing something that was mainly confined to a certain gender


A "certain gender" and "Calls"  conjures all sort of  images in my innocent mind.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Jolly? JOLLY???
> He will be working extremely hard
> No such thing as a jolly


Previous years he has worked, this year he is 'representing the British at the annual conference/trade fair' they hold, and not actually examining or lecturing. To me that is a jolly


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Picture messages on WhatsAPP and the one they use here Wechat can be extremely embarressing lol


, now that could be embarrassing


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Previous years he has worked, this year he is 'representing the British at the annual conference/trade fair' they hold, and not actually examining or lecturing. To me that is a jolly


It will be extremely boring, trust me on that .
Nice food though


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> , now that could be embarrassing


Trying to talk your way out of it can be lol 
DIfficullt to find excuses sometimes BUT that is one of the ways i caught my last ex out, SHE sent the wrong message to me lol .


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

AND it was New Years Eve as well lol 2012.
She was out by New Years day early on, very early lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

@kentish maid
I love KL , I really do. Love sitting beneath the Petronas Towers having dinner, watching the fountains play at 8pm in the balmy evenings. People so wonderfully friendly and the food in the open restaurants is wonderful and people also chat on to you.
One of my favorite cities on the planet.

PHEW Need edit my typo before hawk eye spot it.
Done


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Emails done...showered...made a batch of scones...in the oven...smell wonderful...may treat myself to one...lunch...then to walk Harry


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Oh dear...I'm in the wrong thread...wot a plank I am.


----------



## Davein (Apr 6, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Oh dear...I'm in the wrong thread...wot a plank I am.


Thought we wouldn't notice  Bubbsie


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Davein said:


> Thought we wouldn't notice  Bubbsie


If Kaylz hadn't liked my post I would have moved it...see what happens when a poor old 'dodder' like me is up against you quick witted folk...don't stand a chance do I?


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 6, 2018)

@Bubbsie sorry  xx


----------



## Davein (Apr 6, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> If Kaylz hadn't liked my post I would have moved it...see what happens when a poor old 'dodder' like me is up against you quick witted folk...don't stand a chance do I?


Don't be too hard on yourself Bubbsie- I know the realization that you're only human is hard to take but take solace in the fact that you self recognised this failing and we didn't have to tell you


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Davein said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself Bubbsie- I know the realization that you're only human is hard to take but take solace in the fact that you self recognised this failing and we didn't have to tell you


OOh thanks Dave I knew you'd understand...what a caring...kind...altruistic fellow you are...restores my faith in mankind...as if you would tell me ...REALLY as if you would tell me Dave...nuff said.


----------



## Davein (Apr 6, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> OOh thanks Dave I knew you'd understand...what a caring...kind...altruistic fellow you are...restores my faith in mankind...as if you would tell me ...REALLY as if you would tell me Dave...nuff said.


Bubbsie.......................................................you're only human afterall​


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Davein said:


> Bubbsie.......................................................you're only human afterall​


Definitely warming to you Dave...could possibly acquire a healthy disrespect for you...ooh...that frisson of anticipation gets to me every time.


----------



## Davein (Apr 6, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Definitely warming to you Dave...could possibly acquire a healthy disrespect for you...ooh...that frisson of anticipation gets to me every time.


As a matter of curiosity Bubbsie, do you have a student loan from university days?


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Davein said:


> As a matter of curiosity Bubbsie, do you have a student loan from university days?


Por que' Davido?


----------



## Davein (Apr 6, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Por que' Davido?


I was just wondering if you had to pay (it back) because someone related had a student loan and he is now also paying for his BA pilot licence course which adds up to a 80 thousand  debt. Seems horrendous to me that young people should be in sooooo much debt. Nothing sinister about my asking. If I had gone to uni I would not have had to pay.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Davein said:


> I was just wondering if you had to pay (it back) because someone related had a student loan and he is now also paying for his BA pilot licence course which adds up to a 80 thousand  debt. Seems horrendous to me that young people should be in sooooo much debt. Nothing sinister about my asking. If I had gone to uni I would not have had to pay.


I didn't have to pay to attend University...no student loan either...I worked all the way through my four year course...I was fortunate to live in London...attended South Bank also in London...so could study/work in order to avoid student debt...work & university all with 2 miles of my home...the student loan earnings requirement before you need to start repayments has been increased...now you only start payments once you earn £25.000 or above...however I have no idea if that is retrospective...it's worth having a look...I agree it's a tremendous amount of money to owe without any income...however...once he gets his pilots licence...he can start to chip away at that debt...a pilot you sayhmmn...what's his phone number.


----------



## Davein (Apr 6, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I didn't have to pay to attend University...no student loan either...I worked all the way through my four year course...I was fortunate to live in London...attended South Bank also in London...so could study/work in order to avoid student debt...work & university all with 2 miles of my home...the student loan earnings requirement before you need to start repayments has been increased...now you only start payments once you earn £25.000 or above...however I have no idea if that is retrospective...it's worth having a look...I agree it's a tremendous amount of money to owe without any income...however...once he gets his pilots licence...he can start to chip away at that debt...a pilot you sayhmmn...what's his phone number.


Sorry Bubbsie but he is far to busy training.
I have another relation who is a pilot for EasyJet , she's partnered and has two youngsters and her partner looks after them. 
I can get you the number of my accountant's neighbour, a Mr Geoff Wellum, He is one of the last four remaining Spitfire pilots (google him) often on TV and mixes with royalty when a ww2 RAF event takes place. He lives alone in a rented 1 bed bung near me in Cornwall. He is 96 and although he handled the germans well, I think you would be tooooo much


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2018)

Davein said:


> Sorry Bubbsie but he is far to busy training.
> I have another relation who is a pilot for EasyJet , she's partnered and has two youngsters and her partner looks after them.
> I can get you the number of my accountant's neighbour, a Mr Geoff Wellum, He is one of the last four remaining Spitfire pilots (google him) often on TV and mixes with royalty when a ww2 RAF event takes place. He lives alone in a rented 1 bed bung near me in Cornwall. He is 96 and although he handled the germans well, I think you would be tooooo much


Y'know Davey...somehow I do not  find that an attractive proposition...somehow I do not find that particularly amusing or witty...odd...can't think why that would be?...before you answer that the question mark is rhetorical.


----------

